# Caliber Question



## kurtman0086 (Nov 22, 2009)

Might sound dumb...but what exactly are the differences between different calibers. What is 9mm? What is 22 and 45 and so on. Is that the size of the round? The amount of grain? What are the benefits of different calibers? Most power? Most damage?

sorry newbie


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Calibers and ammunition naming is one of the most difficult areas of the shooting world to learn, primarily because (in many cases) it doesn't make much sense and there are no hard rules. Most calibers are grouped, at least loosely, by the diameter of the barrel's bore (hole), or the bullet diameter, in inches or millimeters. If it starts with a decimal point, it's probably in inches. Examples:

.22 Long Rifle (also used in many handguns)
.357 Magnum
.38 Special
.41 Magnum
.44 Magnum
.45 ACP
.45 Colt


Common metric caliber names include:

9mm
10mm

Sometimes the same cartridge can be known by different names. For instance, the 9mm Luger and 9mm Parabellum are different names for the same caliber of ammunition. However, there are many other calibers that start with 9mm that are NOT interchangeable (or even similar) to the 9mm Luger/Parabellum, and that can cause confusion, and occasionally, dangerous problems.


As there have been many similar calibers designed over the years/decades, especially in the rifle category, manufacturers and wildcat handloaders rapidly ran out of "normal" names, and branched out. Sometimes, they tried to use the name to make the cartridge stand out and be noticed in the "crowd." For instance, all these rifle cartridges:

.218 Bee
.219 Zipper
.22 Savage Hi-Power
.220 Swift
.22-250 Remington
.221 Remington Fireball (originally a single-shot pistol cartridge)
.222 Remington
.222 Remington Magnum
.223 Remington
.224 Weatherby Magnum
.225 Winchester

use the same diameter bullets, and many of them can use the same weight bullet. None of them are interchangeable, and their main differences involve the shape, size, rimmed/rimless design, and powder capacity of the casing.

GRAINS

When you see the word "grains" it refers to the weight of the bullet (or in some cases, the weight of the powder charge behind the bullet). A grain is a unit of weight measurement equal to one seven-thousandth of a pound. Bigger number, heavier bullet. Please note that it does NOT imply more power or velocity; in fact, in a given caliber such as 9mm or .45 loaded to safe maximum pressures, the heavier bullets will almost always move slower than the lighter bullets.

If you see "+P" on the ammo box, it is a sign that the cartridge has been loaded to a higher pressure than normal, to achieve higher-than-normal velocities for that weight bullet. Some guns are not safe to shoot with +P ammunition; check your weapon's Instruction/Operators Manual to be sure.


I recommend reading "Cartridges Of The World" for an in-depth education on ammunition. You can pick up a lot by just reading gun magazines and advertisements, but when the inevitable questions pop up, this book can help you find the answer to most of them.


----------



## kurtman0086 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok thanks. that makes sense. so generally speaking...would a higher caliber round(.357) do more damage than a smaller caliber(.22)? And what is the theory behind hollow points?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

kurtman0086 said:


> ok thanks. that makes sense. so generally speaking...would a higher caliber round(.357) do more damage than a smaller caliber(.22)? And what is the theory behind hollow points?


Yes to the first question. Bigger bullet diameter, bigger hole in the target. The weight and speed (velocity) of the bullet will dictate how deep the bullet will go into a soft target, but it can be very hard to compare different bullets at different speeds.

Hollowpoint bullets are designed to provide the effects of a larger bullet (a bigger hole) while still keeping some of the favorable characteristics of smaller bullets (can carry more, less recoil, and they generally weigh less). This is done by constructing the bullet so it will increase in diameter when it hits a soft material like flesh. This increase in size is occasionally described as "opening up", "expanding", or "mushrooming" (as the bullet sometimes looks like a mushroom with a wide top and smaller base after impacting the target). Most hollowpoint bullets are designed for hunting or personal defense uses, but there are some exceptions to this rule for special very accurate target-shooting bullets.

A round-nose bullet simply pokes a hole in a soft target and is relatively unchanged by the impact. A hollowpoint bullet has a softer lead hollow tip that traps fluid and uses it to force the bullet nose to get wider after impact, and then it widens even more as the bullet travels deeper into and through most soft/squishy materials. Generally, the faster a bullet is moving, the more energy it has; this energy can be used to penetrate deeper, expand the bullet to make a bigger hole, or both.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The trick is to understand the ballistics of the different calibers to be able to understand what kind of energy you can deliver to a given target at a pre-determined distance. A 5.56/223 round is basically a 22 caliber slug but it's not anything like a 22 long rifle or 22 magnum.

Calibers are kist like a set of screwdrivers. The right one used the right way will get you closer to what you want done. One also has ot look at what the round is being fired from also. Linger barrel can result in more accuracy and energy on the target. A 38 spl. from a 2" bbl/ is not as powerful as one from a 6" bbl

The rounds shape and other characteristics have already been discussed in good detail.

Reading up on ballistics is the best thing one can do. As well as understanding all the different types of the same size as stated in earlier posts.


----------



## AmericanGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

You might want to check out this place. It will give you a picture and some details about the different calibers.
http://www.genitron.com/Basics/Cartridges.asp


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Excellent job on this quesiton DJ...and...well...DJ...


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

(you must remember, It's better to shoot the bad guy once with a 22 than miss 6 times with a 44 magnum. I think.) JBR


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 BULLMACK45

:smt1099


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

Boy what good info and yes DJ did a great job.

One suggestion that might help you a lot kurtman or has helped me a lot and that is to get with someone or two or three who first are safe and then willing to shot together with different caliber and shot items that will show the effects of the bullet. Really helped me to "see" the difference rather than just hole in paper target.


----------

